# CHAPLAIN TRAINING



## 9319 (Jul 28, 2008)

Just trying to get a reading....

Would any individual or agency be interested in a two day training course for LE Chaplains in February in Boston? Please let me know.


----------



## Roy Fehler (Jun 15, 2010)

I’m interested in hearing more.


----------



## Glock48 (Jul 9, 2020)

I am also interested in learning more.


----------



## 9319 (Jul 28, 2008)

Alrighty,

My PD has appointed a Chaplain and we found a reputable firm who delivers training to first responder Chaplains. Their basic LE course is 2 days and we are looking to host the event. It is $195 per person. Please check CJIS in the next week or so for the training posting. If you do not have access to the CJIS training page DM me and I will forward you the info as soon as it’s in stone. Thanks!


----------



## j809 (Jul 5, 2002)

You guys just want it for the blue light permit 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Roy Fehler (Jun 15, 2010)

j809 said:


> You guys just want it for the blue light permit


That, and the Priest Package SUV.


----------



## 9319 (Jul 28, 2008)

BASIC LE CHAPLAIN TRAINING COURSE

March 3-4
0830-1630
Somerville PD
220 Washington St, Somerville MA 02145
Training by: The Police Chaplain Program
-Chaplain G Holden, NJSP
-Chaplain P Messick, Collingdale (PA) PD
-Chaplain M Pellegrino, Ewing (NJ) PD (Ret.) 
The Police Chaplain Program - Home
609-774-0283 
[email protected]

This training program is intended to prepare Law Enforcement & First Responder Chaplains for their specialized work.
The program will enhance a chaplain's efficiency in meeting and dealing with people in crisis.
The Police Chaplain Program creates a partnership with various faith-based leaders of a community to respond and assist police, other law enforcement agencies and first responders providing an overall better quality to the citizens of cities and communities.
The Police Chaplain Program provides promotion, training, consultation and encouragement to chaplains, the law enforcement and first responder community.

Cost: $195
Email the POC (above) for registration info.


----------

